# Upgrade storage for Series 2 Humax Tivo



## smitty_06111 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello. I have a Humax (DST800) Series 2 Tivo with 80 hours of storage. I am interested in expanding my storage. I have seen the Western Digital DVR expanders and I saw that they are not compatible with the Series 2 model. What are my options to expand my storage? Thanks.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

smitty_06111 said:


> Hello. I have a Humax (DST800) Series 2 Tivo with 80 hours of storage. I am interested in expanding my storage. I have seen the Western Digital DVR expanders and I saw that they are not compatible with the Series 2 model. What are my options to expand my storage? Thanks.


Checkout weakness.com, last i saw they had a 750gb replacement drive. i'm sure they have more now.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The Expander will not work on S2, different interface on the drive, eSATA. S2 are IDE/PATA.

You can try www.dvrupgrade.com, you will get compatible and prepared drives for any specific tivo.


----------



## smitty_06111 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. Are the replacements drives easy to replace? Is it something that needs to be done by a service center? Thanks.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

www.DVRupgrade.com is your best choice. As you know the formats of the drive connections are varying. Dvrupgrade has gone through the learning curve and will get the right drive in the first place hence saving you a lot of money, extend the life of your unit, and may be able to save your files. The choice is yours. Good Luck.


----------

